# scaleless corns



## kenneally1 (Feb 17, 2009)

simple question ....how do they come about....is it just a simple mutation found in nature, then bred from there?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

kenneally1 said:


> simple question ....how do they come about....is it just a simple mutation found in nature, then bred from there?


Basically yes it could crop up in nature and if somone finds it before it get eaten'etc.Or it could just as esay crop in in somone captive stock.

They already exsist well it's nearly scaleless.Not sure wheather the first was from wild or captive stock.


----------



## kenneally1 (Feb 17, 2009)

i've found that bhb in the usa breed them,,, i was just wondering if there are any breeders of them in the uk?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

kenneally1 said:


> i've found that bhb in the usa breed them,,, i was just wondering if there are any breeders of them in the uk?


 with a price tag of 5 grand each,i would be very surprised


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I suspect there won't be any scaleless over here in the UK yet - not with the $5000 price tag!

That scaleless is interesting - it's got scales on it like someone sprinkled glitter


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Ssthisto said:


> I suspect there won't be any scaleless over here in the UK yet - not with the $5000 price tag!
> 
> That scaleless is interesting - it's got scales on it like someone sprinkled glitter


 i'd like to have some, but i;m not losing my house over it lol


----------



## kenneally1 (Feb 17, 2009)

i have to say i think they're beautifull --- is it a recessive trait?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Yes, Scaleless in corns (and in the other handful of species it's been found in - including gophers, texas rats, royals and rattlesnakes) appears to be a recessive trait.


----------



## kenneally1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ssthisto said:


> Yes, Scaleless in corns (and in the other handful of species it's been found in - including gophers, texas rats, royals and rattlesnakes) appears to be a recessive trait.


 
cheers ssthisto!


----------



## dwm123456 (Dec 16, 2008)

wow iv never even heard of these before amazing i wouldnt pay 5 grand for one though.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

do scaleless cornsnakes still have scales over their eyes? if not would these dry out? become blind?
stu


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Yes, scaleless corns still have the brille over the eye - and they also appear to have belly scutes (as well as a few scattered scales over the body).


----------



## kenneally1 (Feb 17, 2009)

just found this.... a scaleless rattlesnake!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

That one's actually a scaleless death adder - Australian snake - not a North American rattler 

However scaleless rattlers DO exist.


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

The scaleless corns actually originated in Europe from captive bred snakes. It is a simple recessive as said.
The colours of these animals are unbelievable and they, despite some thoughts to the contrary, thrive just like any other corn.
There could be some bred in the UK this Year....


----------



## kenneally1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ssthisto said:


> That one's actually a scaleless death adder - Australian snake - not a North American rattler
> 
> However scaleless rattlers DO exist.


 
Cheers ssthisto ( Mrs ghost in the machine...lol) ............i wasn't sure tbh, but the site said it was a Crotalus...




Also, why i'm thinking about it, do you ever paint Angels?


----------



## kenneally1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Is the tail of the puff adder lighter, so it can be used as a lure?


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

thanks for the info glad they still have the eye scale and belly scutes, theres a mouse strain that are born without eyelids and their eyes dry out just thought it maybe same sort of problem.
stu


----------

